# A reminder about posting in the correct forum



## Joe Blow (14 June 2006)

Hi Everyone!

Just a reminder that threads that are primarily about market action but not specifically about a particular stock should be posted in the ASX Stock Chat forum (not the alphabetised sub-forums). The General Chat forum is for threads that are not related to the market or only related in a minor way.

I have moved a few threads from General Chat into ASX Stock Chat because I felt they were more suited to that forum. So if you can't find a thread you were participating in, thats more than likely where its ended up.


----------

